# The cat...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This is Ciddian, the gaurd cat.

He's a sweet heart when nones around so its very hard for me to prove that he can be a doll. Anyone else have kitties? I know i've met plantcrazies.. ^^

Adam (fishnchips) has met Ciddian... LOL he can vouch on his ...oddness with strangers. lol

Here he is below. :3


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

awww your kitty is so cute 

Here is a pic of my cat Raven ....she's a purebred Ragdoll that I rescued a couple of years ago.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have 2. One is white with a bit of dark grey, the other is grey with a bit of white. I got them from a neighbour (our cat took off one day and never came back  a few months before that) when she found out her 3 yr old was allergic to them. If you ever come here you will meet one for sure as they MUST see who is at the door.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

we have a couple cats too... they're best buddies as this pict will attest.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Too funny... why is it that animals always become more cute actions resemble that of a human. I miss having a mammal in the house


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow guys wonderful kitties!!!! 

Dont worry chompy.. you can always come over and play with my other cat.. she's a sweety 

Kween! Whats it like having a ragdoll??  Are they as big as people say? can you walk him? lol...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Kween! Whats it like having a ragdoll??  Are they as big as people say? can you walk him? lol...


Before I had this cat, I really thought that purebred cats were pointless. I mean, a cat is basically a cat, right? But this cat is amazing...so docile and they really do have that "drop and flop" personality. Pretty much every day, my dad will say "Laura, your cat died.....again" because she just lays down and rolls over onto her back. So comical.

They are great cats and I am so tempted to go out and buy a ragdoll kitten....
She's about 12 lbs and her frame is big...so that is quite large for a cat...but the males can be over 20lbs!!

Here is a pic of a typical flop


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh gosh.. So cute!! lol 
I'll definatly have to share my home with a ragdoll one day..


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is my little Sparky cat. Unfortunately, she went to the rainbow bridge last September. She was 17.

I had her for 4 years. I adopted her from my boss. She was the best cat I ever met. I am usually very allergic to cats yet she could sleep right on my chest and I didn't have any reaction. She was tiny. Last time I weighed her (before she got sick) she was only 3.6 lbs.

It was hilarious watching her boss around my 65 lb Boxer.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe Mac, I am so sorry you lost her. She looked wonderful! :3

People laugh at me when i tell them that my cat billy was my best friend when i was a kid. But honestly.. It was true. Some cats just have an amazing human like personality..


----------

